# Marvelous What A Dip In A Bath Will Do



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Had this early 15 jewel Molnija for quite some time ...










... with every intention of 'doing something' with it. Well I've finally got round to it.

Spending bit of time 'Googling' I located a plater in Brighouse ...



















... and a woodturner making pocket watch stands in Sandal - both about a 20 minute drive from home. Spent an interesting afternoon visiting them, finding out more about their respective skills.

The 'spruced up' Molnija along side a later 18 jewel model ...



















Very pleased with the outcome in both cases.

Julian (L)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice job on both counts Julian! :yes: The plating makes that look NEW!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nicely done,that was well worth doing!

and the stands look great. k:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent result, you must be chuffed with that!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Wow, what a transformation. :thumbsup:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Great job, they look fantastic.


----------

